# Overflow box - Problem or not



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure if I have a problem with my overflow box but I hope I can explain the situation properly. I have a 220 gal Miracles double overflow tank. All silicone is looking good except for one spot one of the overflow box seams. It’s on one of the verticals, not all the way down and it’s only about half of the silicone on the outside of the overflow box and not the actual silicone between the box and the glass.

The question is, should I just replace the entire vertical length of the seam or should I take the box off and re-do the box?

As stated before, the silicone between the box and the glass is intact, and I know that if it was the glass itself I would redo the entire tank seams but I think it might be a bit extreme if I redid the tank because of this small section on the overflow.

Anyhelp would be greatful


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It probably isn't necessary, but if you are concerned it would be a simple matter to remove the box and redo. Silcone doesn't stick to acrylic all that well so it shouldn't be a chore to remove it.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

BillD said:


> It probably isn't necessary, but if you are concerned it would be a simple matter to remove the box and redo. Silcone doesn't stick to acrylic all that well so it shouldn't be a chore to remove it.


Thank Billd, think the overflow is plastic ones. In anycase I doubt that I'm going to do anything to it. I'm not sure if I'll cut out the bad part or anything.


----------

